# Guide By The Hour?



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

What do you guys think?

I've thought about guiding turkey hunters in the past , but I just haven't been able to talk myself into it.
The main reason is that if they killed a turkey , first thing , right after flydown , I'd feel guilty about taking their money.
I just wouldn't feel right taking $100 for a 1 hour hunt.
But , then again , if the hunt lasts for 12 hours , it'd be different.

What do you guys think would be good for an hourly rate?
I'm open to any other ideas or suggestions.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'd have to really not like someone to charge them money to take them turkey hunting. 

With that being said... I don't think $100 a day is unreasonable as long as your using your vehicle/hunting ground.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

i run into a guy out in ohio and he didn't charge u anything unless u got a turkey ..thats a pretty fair deal i think


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

pigeon said:


> i run into a guy out in ohio and he didn't charge u anything unless u got a turkey ..thats a pretty fair deal i think


You can put a lot of time into a hunt, pull the trigger and still not get a turkey.....just ask...Ill tell ya all about it:lol::lol:


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

The time you have invested and gas before the hunter even shows is worth charging the full price for a 1 hour hunt..


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> The time you have invested and gas before the hunter even shows is worth charging the full price for a 1 hour hunt..


I agree. I assume you would have scouted an area for some time and had a good idea of what was in the area. It wouldn't like you just sat down and BANG! Hunt over.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

If I was paying for a hunt and make it 30 seconds into it before I dropped the hammer I would expect to pay full price. A hunt is a hunt is a hunt. Your not paying for the hunt as much as the guides land and knowledge.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

JackBob if you were guiding to supplement your income you set the price. Most people I have guided understand the rules. However it is up to you to make them clear. If you and the hunter agree to terms then it's a done deal.
Also when you figure in scouting, gas, wear and tear on your truck, Liability Insurance and cost of you land (if leased) and you only charge 100.00 you're giving the hunt away!!!!! What's in it for you?????? If you're answer is for the love of the sport then why charge anyone!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

My favorite paid hunts have been hunts that went down to the last day last your when you are pondering that whole last day that you may go home empty handed and then are able to pull out a victory at the last minute. That is the ideal, but with that said, if I'm paying, success at any point of the hunt is better than no success. So, it is always more fun if it stretches out a while, but when someone pays for a hunt, they know success can come 10 seconds in or in the last 10 seconds. Just the way it works.

Like other said, $100 is way to cheap for any hunt that provides a reasonable chance at success. I'd say somewhere north of double that would be the starting point. That is assuming you are doing a lot of leg work and providing a quality experience with lot's of land.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the opinions. (keep them coming!)

I do have plenty of land and birds. 
And I do put alot of miles on myself and my truck scouting every spring. 
I feel that's why most of my hunts are over shortly after flydown.
That's also why I was kicking this idea around. With the price of gas this year , I was just thinking about trying to recoup a little bit.

I just can't seem to get over the hurdle (feeling guilty) of taking that much money for a 10 minute hunt. Especially when it's something I enjoy so much.
I know , call me weird !


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Just make sure your land owners oblige to this as well and understand that you are making money off their property and the liability.. If you think 200 is too much for a hunt, give 100 a bird to each landowner.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

jackbob42 said:


> I just can't seem to get over the hurdle (feeling guilty) of taking that much money for a 10 minute hunt. QUOTE]
> 
> Famous last words.
> 
> ...


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sent from my 17 year old Dell using my 2 pointer fingers. 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Best thing I have seen all day.. Gonna use it on another board.. ​


----------



## Sportdog (Oct 6, 2005)

jackbob42 said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> I've thought about guiding turkey hunters in the past , but I just haven't been able to talk myself into it.
> The main reason is that if they killed a turkey , first thing , right after flydown , I'd feel guilty about taking their money.
> ...


If you are going to guide, you should not feel guilty about making some coin doing it. The client is paying for a hunt for a species, not an hourly rate. Listen to Thunderhead. He is correct about the amount of work and time that has to be put into these guided hunts. Now if you have such a good population of birds and are going to start guiding, we need to talk. Please PM me if you decide to get into the guide thing. I've got a 12 year old grandson that I would just love to see get his first bird. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> all the while entertaining your hunters


Really? Did I miss something?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

KalamazooKid said:


> Really? Did I miss something?


I taught you astral anal projection didn't I ?


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Flat rate of $350 per hunter guarenteed shot opportunity on an adult bird. Doesn't matter if it was a 10 minute hunt or it took 3 days. I wouldn't waist my time or spots for less if I was guiding. Like stated before, gas, decoys, repaying the landowners in some way, lost sleep ect..


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> I taught you astral anal projection didn't I ?


Yea, but I thought we all agreed that what happens in the turkey blind ..... stays in the turkey blind.:sad:


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW, I didn't think I was gonna get burned at the stake for this lol. Well, I do take offense at a certain someone basically saying I must be doing things unsafe, illegal or unethical. So I think I deserve the apology lol.
I was origanally just saying that to charge by the hr would not be a smart thing.I have countless hrs dealing with clients. I have guided fly fishing on countless rivers , guided waterfowl hunting in 3 different flyways,guided Deer and turkey hunting all over too. In 25 yrs I have never had a dissapointed client. I have never had a client that did not get their bird. I think turkeys are not very smart and very predictable. I've seen 100's die in the decoys. One thing I learned early on is always have a plan B and plan C.
My guarentee of a shot opportunity my not work for some but it works for me. I haven't taken on a new customer in 7 or 8 years because all are return clients.

PS. OOPs, I did take Roland Dourlain out 2 springs ago. His bird was flopping in the dekes about 10 mins after they flew down. RIP Rolly.


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

That is funny stuff. I would never guarentee a kill. I do feel confident enough to guarentee a shot opportunity. I have seen guys miss long beards at under 30 yards with a shotgun more than once. I have also seen a guy drop 3 long beards with 1 shot.:yikes: LOL, I am sure that will spark up a whole new bashing.:lol:


----------

